# After you cast...



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

After my recent trip, one of the problems I was having was what to do after I cast. I did buy a sand spike that worked well, but whenever I put in the rod and set the drag the waves/wind would pull out too much line and it would be difficult to cast my other rod anywhere near that rod. I eventually just didn't use the drag to keep the line in place, but I realize that is just looking for trouble if something big takes the bait. I tried adjusting the drag, but either the wind pushed on the line or the waves breaking cause the line to pull and release over and over causin slack in the line.

I never had this problem since I used to always hold the rod, but this year I brough another rod to use. I set up the larger rod targeting larger fish and used the smaller rod to hit areas closer to the beach. I saw many other people with multiple rods, but it did not appear they had any issues - are they not setting the drag? Better reels?

The reel I had got trashed so I bought the one below. I only fish while on vacation so I didn't want to spend too much.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Regal-XiA_Spinning_Reels/descpage-DRXIA.html


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

What length rod are you surf fishing with? What pound test and size of weight? Was there any longshore current that day?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Set the drag just tight enough to hold line on spool....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes tighten the drag a little more ... it's ok if it moves a little with a bigger set of waves but it should hold it normal waves ... never had a problem on any of my heaver doing this ... are you turning on the clicker ? that also helps hold it and lets you know when you get a hit


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you get the 3000 or 4000 XIA spinning reel?Are you using an 8 foot rod?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> yes tighten the drag a little more ... it's ok if it moves a little with a bigger set of waves but it should hold it normal waves ... never had a problem on any of my heaver doing this ... are you turning on the clicker ? that also helps hold it and lets you know when you get a hit


Clicker on a spinning reel????? sorry had to do it......


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Spiking a rod with braid on can cause make your rig move since braid doesn't stretch, the wave action will push you rig towards the beach causing slack in your line.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry missed the spinning reel part ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Spiking a rod with braid on can cause make your rig move since braid doesn't stretch, the wave action will push you rig towards the beach causing slack in your line.


 Exactly!! You fish with braid,you don't hold bottom as well,as with the "rubberband effect" that you get with mono,it absorbs the shock of a wave breaking over the line... jmho...

Going to move to open forum so you can get even more opinions...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

was that a 3 or 4 sided that just tumbled by


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

it's the Daiwa Regal 4000Xia

I tried to really crank on the drag, but with little effect. I used anywhere from a 2oz to 4oz sinker and when the conditions got really rough I used one of those breakaway sinkers - my son found it on the beach. Its a good thing he did not step on it, not sure how comfortable I am using it since if it breaks off it could really impale someone's foot.

I think it is a 8-9' rod, but I haven't measured it - when I bought it last year I just asked for a good rod for the surf and that is what I got. 

How do I tell if I have braid or mono? I think its clear mono, but I am not sure. Once again I just asked the guy at the tackle shop to put on what he thought was best - I think it was 12-14lb and I put on my leader that I had on my other reel - not sure of the strength of that. It seems as though I can get the sinker to hold, but its the waves crashing on the line or moving the line that tends to bring out more line and create a loose line. The more it gets pulled out the worse it gets with the wind/waves.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

One more question please. Is there any bait on your hooks when you reel in? Sometimes fish will pick up your bait and run toward shore, making it look as if your sinker is not holding. One clue is a fish on when you reel in or no bait.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

What I would do is buy a 10' or 11' rod that would cast at least 4 to 10 oz weight and put nothing more then 17lb test mono and don't forget your shock leader.
Then buy a good reel ( like a Daiwa Black Gold-BG30 or BG60). Or Penn Fierce- FRC6000 ( $ 65 ) or FRC7000 ( $ 71 ).
Next I would get some 2" PVC and make my own sand spikes, at least 48" long, make you angled cut on one of the ends, then from the point messure up the pipe 18" ( mark it ) that's where you would drive it into the sand. Once you cast out your line set your pole in the holder and reel in the slick, now your line is above the breakers.
Use more then 2oz ( that won't hold bottom in a rough surf ) 6 to 8 oz should hold.
I had a great teacher that took me under his wing many years ago and a lot of people on this site knew him but he past away last year ( Hat80 ).
Where you can check for rods & reels at a good price is:www.digitaldagger.com


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> What I would do is buy a 10' or 11' rod that would cast at least 4 to 10 oz weight and put nothing more then 17lb test mono and don't forget your shock leader.
> Then buy a good reel ( like a Daiwa Black Gold-BG30 or BG60). Or Penn Fierce- FRC6000 ( $ 65 ) or FRC7000 ( $ 71 ).
> Next I would get some 2" PVC and make my own sand spikes, at least 48" long, make you angled cut on one of the ends, then from the point messure up the pipe 18" ( mark it ) that's where you would drive it into the sand. Once you cast out your line set your pole in the holder and reel in the slick, now your line is above the breakers.
> Use more then 2oz ( that won't hold bottom in a rough surf ) 6 to 8 oz should hold.
> ...


I only fish once a year while on vacation and bought the rod last year and the new reel this year so I am likely not going to replace the one I have. I bought a sand spike at the beach this year, but not sure how long it is. Its PVC with a "v" shaped aluminum rod for getting it into the sand. I only used the 2oz sinkers on the calm days and as I said the sinkers I used were holding the bottom perfectly fine. It was the line between the sinker and the reel that got loose. I could re-tighten the line and the sinker would be in the same place I cast it. The waves were pulling the line where it enters the water. 

I get the idea of getting the line above the breakers, but I doubt I would be able to consistently cast it far enough and the get the rod high enough to keep the line above the breakers. Basically every day I was there the waves were breaking pretty far out and then continually breaking all the way to shore. I realize some people can past 200 yards+, but thats not me


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

HStew said:


> One more question please. Is there any bait on your hooks when you reel in? Sometimes fish will pick up your bait and run toward shore, making it look as if your sinker is not holding. One clue is a fish on when you reel in or no bait.


This is possible, but I could watch the waves interaction with the line pulling on it. The wind would do this at times as well.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I do know what your saying about the sinker holding on a calm day and maybe it's a fish picking up your bait and moving and that's why your line goes slick but it might be you need to use a heaver weight to hold ( that's if your rod is rated for heaver weights ) because of the waves and wind. I get what your saying about going once a year you go surf fishing, you could buy a good rod & reel that would solve your problem and store it away until the next time you go, this way you'll have it and still use the lighter one for bait fish or lure fishing but it's nice to have at least one surf outfit.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If the part you are saying about the sinker holding bottom is true, and your line is still moving or going slack, then the problem has to be your drag (or lack of drag). Options - get someone to check your drag stack (maybe it's hosed), upgrade your drag, upgrade your reel, get a taller rod, or get a taller rod holder. So it's either get your line out of the waves by making it taller or improve your drag.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

That's what I told him to do is make a rod holder out of PVC at least 48" long, this way he would be above the waves.
Some cheaper reel are great and some are not, they all look good until you get them to do their job ( maybe the drag system is bad ), I've seen some drag systems where you tighten them all the way down and you can still easily pull line out. just my 2 cents!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Doesnt sound like your using enough weight and you could use some more length on your rod . JMO


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am 100% positive its not the sinker. I used one of those breakaway sinkers and I really had to work at it to get it "unstuck" from the bottom.











I think the drag on my reel is the issue. I really cranked it down and was still able to pull the line out - makes me mad since I just bought the reel the 2nd to last day I was on the trip. So with a good reel if you tighen the drag it will be really hard to pull the line?


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I wished I lived closer to the beach so I can just go there and work it out. I might have to go for a long weekend this fall - not sure I can wait until next year. The sad thing is I lived in San Diego for a few years and I could ride my bike to the beach and Oceanside Pier. Never once got the fishing bug out there - it wasn't until I rented a surf rod at the beach 3 years ago in Topsail. Now I am hooked with no place to go


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

lfunk11 said:


> I am 100% positive its not the sinker. I used one of those breakaway sinkers and I really had to work at it to get it "unstuck" from the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First a tight drag in a sand spike is a bad idea. Big fish hits, your sand spike falls over and your rod and reel get drug through the sand and into the drink. 
Second a tight drag itself is usually a bad idea on it's own. A drag essentially lets the fish pull line out while fighting the fish so your line doesn't break. 
Third I'd get a medium dollar reel that's built like a tank. I have never liked surf fishing with spinning reels that look like you should be throwing lures with them, even high dollar Shimanos. They just don't have the stout sturdy feeling that I like. Get a Daiwa BG 15 or 20 (15 is about the size of what you have now, 20 is a bit bigger, 30 is too big IMO) and have a reel for the next 20 years if you take care of it.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> First a tight drag in a sand spike is a bad idea. Big fish hits, your sand spike falls over and your rod and reel get drug through the sand and into the drink.
> Second a tight drag itself is usually a bad idea on it's own. A drag essentially lets the fish pull line out while fighting the fish so your line doesn't break.
> Third I'd get a medium dollar reel that's built like a tank. I have never liked surf fishing with spinning reels that look like you should be throwing lures with them, even high dollar Shimanos. They just don't have the stout sturdy feeling that I like. Get a Daiwa BG 15 or 20 (15 is about the size of what you have now, 20 is a bit bigger, 30 is too big IMO) and have a reel for the next 20 years if you take care of it.


I looked and the prices are not too bad, but I spent ~$150+ this trip on a reel, cast net, rigs, and lures. Can I used the reel I just bought on a smaller rod? My piece of crap second rod that I had used around home to fish with the kids actually caught as much as my "nice" rod. I was looking to replace that and try to get into bass fishing or something to hold me over. That reel seems too big for bass fishing though, but I have no clue what I am talking about


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Only other things I can think of are ; 1) If you have braid, maybe it was not initially tied on properly and the line is slipping (turning around on the spool); 2) your drag is not functioning properly due to improper assembly, or missing parts.Check these out and if this doesn't work and you can't get your money back, chuck it - it is a LEMON .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ditto on the Daiwa BG spinning reels in the 15 or 20 size ... about $70-80 for a new one and they will last the rest of your life with just a little maintance ... when using braid before putting line on is give the spool a wrap or two with black tape so the braid doesn't slip on the spool and it will if you don't


----------

